# Anyone Ever Come Across These For $2.00 A Pound!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Apr 20, 2018)

I got a call from one of my old contacts about three weeks ago,he said he had some old microwave stuff he just bought.Well turns out it was some old 80's microwave stuff,nt,MCI,and Hubbell.He sold some before I got there to another one of his contacts,which is ok.When he offered these blocks to me for $2.00 a pound ,I bought all hundred and twenty pounds worth.Would anyone have done this deal? or Would you have turned it down? or Would you have offered more money?These blocks are RED Brass.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## crbaker41 (Apr 20, 2018)

I would have red brass is going for 1.55 a pound and it looks like you have some gold plated inside. But that's me


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 20, 2018)

I would have bought them, but would have regretted it shortly after. 

I'd be much better suited to save my money to buy quantities of good material to recover/refine, instead of spending it all over the place on much larger quantities of less concentrated precious metal bearing scrap.

I've got at least twenty pounds of BGA's right now, probably 100 pounds gold plated copper, containers full of gold capped chips, etc...but I lack the time. I should have spent all of the money used to acquire all of this crap and spent it on gold filled....I would have flipped that gold filled 10x in the same period I've been sitting on the other stuff.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 21, 2018)

crbaker41 said:


> I would have red brass is going for 1.55 a pound and it looks like you have some gold plated inside. But that's me




crbaker41

The red brass is definitely not why you would buy these,it is sacrificial to the precious metal side.There's going to be about 5+toz of silver and about 5+grams gold just on those box's.



snoman701 said:


> I would have bought them, but would have regretted it shortly after.
> 
> I'd be much better suited to save my money to buy quantities of good material to recover/refine, instead of spending it all over the place on much larger quantities of less concentrated precious metal bearing scrap.
> 
> I've got at least twenty pounds of BGA's right now, probably 100 pounds gold plated copper, containers full of gold capped chips, etc...but I lack the time. I should have spent all of the money used to acquire all of this crap and spent it on gold filled....I would have flipped that gold filled 10x in the same period I've been sitting on the other stuff.




snoman701

You have to multitask to make money buying and selling E-waste,and know how to determine what process is quicker than others for the material.I just finished 10 pounds of gold plated material,took about five days hour for hour to fully dissolve.I also got some boards that are the icing on the cake,I spent about $700.00 while I was there across three trips to his house.Thanks in advance.

P.S. While you take the time to save your money for Gold-filled,I'll be flipping my E-waste.Good luck though. :mrgreen: :G 

modtheworld44

EDIT-To add P.S.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 21, 2018)

If you are expecting 5 ozt ag and 5 g Au per box I think you'll be mistaken. I may be wrong, but that seems like a huge amount.

How do you plan to process 120 lbs? That is the reason I would end up regretting it. The silver isn't thick enough to mill it off, so you have to attack it chemically. I wouldn't even consider dissolving it with nitric, only a copper cell. 120 lbs takes a long time and a lot of electricity to process.

I'm not new to moving quantities of e scrap....but what you have posted is neither easy to refine or easy to flip. At $2/lb, you'll come out ahead for sure, but you'll definitely have to work for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou (Apr 21, 2018)

Are those the heavy silver over aluminum ultra high frequency thingies?

If so, they've shown up here and $2/lb is I guess a fair price if you want to speculate on silver price.

We once ran about 42K lbs of those.


----------

